

Microsoft Announces Windows Support for the Raspberry Pi 2 - moreati
http://makezine.com/2015/02/02/microsoft-windows-support-raspberry-pi-2/

======
tphan
Sounds like it'll be painful to use. Imagine the lag!

------
dozzie
Funny. It took RPi to have four cores and 1GB of RAM to have Windows. Why
would anyone want a system that uses that much of resources merely to run
itself and still needs plenty of software yet to be installed to do anything
useful?

~~~
psykovsky
Not really. It took RPi to use ARMv7 to have windows. Number of cores and RAM
have nothing to do with it. Exactly the same situation with Android.

